# 1880s Carters Mucilage??



## daeldred (Oct 20, 2009)

We found this a while back and I am just now getting around to asking my question. Obviously, it is a Carter's Mucilage bottle from the early 1880s.  I know the date from dating the other bottles in the privy. Does anyone know How common these are. I haven't ever seen one and I haven't seen anything similar in any ink books. What do y'all think? Any idea on values?


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey David,











  Images borrowed from here.

 Mucilage just doesn't get the respect that inks command. While I cannot speak to price, I did find a few on the bay.

 Here's a little Carter's history.

 I've never dug a verifiable Carter's Mucilage such as yours. I suspect they may be more uncommon than many of their inky brethren.

 Sure has been a mucilagey day.


----------



## daeldred (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Cool ads! I probably should have been more specific. Obviously it's a Carters Mucilage, but I have never seen one embosed such as this one nor I have heard of one or seen one in any ink bottle book. My bottle was mentioned to an avid Carters collector and he hadn't heard of it either. Has anyone heard of or seen an embossed Carters Mucilage of similar style?


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello daeldred,  Well it is too late now to know for sure because we are back in FL, but I think I have one almost like yours up north.  I will make note of it for my next summer migration.  It is a nice old bottle you have.  RED Matthews


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is an 8 sided Carter's Mucilage which is close but not exactly what you have here. Looks like it might be a good one.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 22, 2009)

I recently dug a Sanford's bottle that is very similar to yours but the Sanford's was embossed on the bottom.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking in Ed and Lucy Faulkner's book on inks I find that my Sanford's  was possibly a Library Paste.


----------



## daeldred (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I wanted to know how common they were or were not. It's a clear and doesn't seem like anything special, but I haven't seen another one.

 Thanks


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 23, 2009)

In my opinion yours is rare, I've never seen an embossed one


----------

